# making chevre logs?



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

i have been looking online at sites that sell chevre to get ideas on using it. i see some let it drain, 'hand mix' then put into a shape. what is meant by hand mix at that point? i can only think they are bag-draining it a bit, mixing in herbs, but then would it mold up? i would think at that point it would just be a crumbly mess and not take any shape of any mold by then.

and how do they get that nifty log shape? sorry if these are dumb questions, but i really want to know and havent' seen this info anywhere.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes, once you drain the cheese you can mix it to make it creamy, I use a food processor, then it can easily be shaped it into logs.

Christy


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

so you process the drained curds (i drain for a couple days, is this right?) then put in a log form. do you use some sort of mold for this or just shape it like play-doh? do you add any more milk to make it more creamy? and is this when any herbs etc, are added? thanks again, you are a real gem!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

I only drain for about 4 to 6 hours. Once the cheese has gone through the processor I place 8oz of cheese on a sheet of plastic wrap and fold the ends of the wrap together to form a log. I don't add milk but I add 1 tsp of kosher salt per pound or cheese and any herbs or seasonings I want to use. Often I'll roll the finished log in cracked pepper or Herbs de Provence.

Chrsity


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

THANK YOU!!! i so wanted this info!


----------

